# Need 5-10$ in my Paypal Account!!!



## Dpak1992 (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello guys,
My name is Deepak Yadav. I need 5-10$ in my Paypal account. If somebody could help me , I would be very thankful to him.
I will pay you back.....


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 17, 2013)

As per RBI you cannot use the paypal balance to pay for the stuff you want to buy. You can buy with either a Credit card or a debit card.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 17, 2013)

thatsashok said:


> As per RBI you cannot use the paypal balance to pay for the stuff you want to buy. You can buy with either a Credit card or a debit card.



Bro! I am not gonna purchase anything, just want to start businees, it requires some money to invest.
that's why m here......


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 17, 2013)

Dpak1992 said:


> Bro! I am not gonna purchase anything, just want to start businees, it requires some money to invest.
> that's why m here......



Are you planning to pay for web hosting kind of thing ?? See if you got a debit card with a bank which supports VCC/NCC. That should help you with international payments.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2013)

in India you cannot have any balance in your indian paypal account.if there is any balance it will be automatically transferred to your paypal account linked indian bank account.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 17, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Are you planning to pay for web hosting kind of thing ?? See if you got a debit card with a bank which supports VCC/NCC. That should help you with international payments.



Actually, I am a free member on Freelance.com, want to upgrade my membership. So it require 5-10$ to upgrade. 
This site does not support indian debit card or netbanking. We can add funds via Credit card only to this account. That's why I need this small amout.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 18, 2013)

if i'm not mistaken you will need that amount each month so you better get some long time solution for that.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 18, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> if i'm not mistaken you will need that amount each month so you better get some long time solution for that.


yes bro, but i need this small amount to getting started afterthat i'll make some money and can upgrade for next month.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2013)

Which bank you have your b/ac in ?? If you have AXIS/Kotak/HDFC bank , there is a way this can be done.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Which bank you have your b/ac in ?? If you have AXIS/Kotak/HDFC bank , there is a way this can be done.



Dear, 
There is no need of Bank account. If you have Paypal account and have $ in your account, you can pay directly to my Paypal account. 
Actually, if you have credit card then you may help me.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 19, 2013)

In Indian paypal account you cannot hold $$$$$$$.

If you are going to pay by paypal, first you have to add DebitCard/Credit card to your paypal account, when you do the transaction(send money), the amount will be debited from your card. Some bank's(ICICI, HDFC etc) debit card works there.
If you gonna receive amount, you have to enter bank details first, or you will not be able to receive funds in your paypal account. After receiving the payment, it will be transferred to your bank account.


----------



## Dpak1992 (Aug 19, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> In Indian paypal account you cannot hold $$$$$$$.
> 
> If you are going to pay by paypal, first you have to add DebitCard/Credit card to your paypal account, when you do the transaction(send money), the amount will be debited from your card. Some bank's(ICICI, HDFC etc) debit card works there.
> If you gonna receive amount, you have to enter bank details first, or you will not be able to receive funds in your paypal account. After receiving the payment, it will be transferred to your bank account.



Actually, Paypal support only credit card and I don't have credit card.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Aug 28, 2013)

Dpak1992 said:


> Actually, Paypal support only credit card and I don't have credit card.



A lot of people contact me asking if I need a credit card (I am sick of them), if you want I can hook you up.


----------



## Shah (Aug 30, 2013)

Dpak1992 said:


> Actually, Paypal support only credit card and I don't have credit card.



VISA debit cards are supported by Paypal. -_-


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2013)

^^only ICICI visa debit card is supported by paypal for online transactions.axis bank debit card used to work but not now.


----------



## webdesigncut (Oct 21, 2013)

as far as i know their free membership allows u to apply for jobs as well


----------



## Dpak1992 (Oct 25, 2013)

webdesigncut said:


> as far as i know their free membership allows u to apply for jobs as well



lol, but now i've 0, so can't apply


----------



## TheHumanBot (Oct 26, 2013)

if your free bids is not landing you any project how sure you will land a project after buying premium ? i know premium bids appears top side but still...


----------

